# TP-link TL-WR340G Problem!!



## kimjoshua99 (May 16, 2009)

*Hi .. I'm new to this forum as I've seen it in Google *
*i have problem about my router:

When i turn On my router all lights are On .. only 1 port is plugged in to it but the "\PWR(on)\SYS(off)\WLAN(off)\Wan(on)\1(on)\2(on)(no port plugged)\3(on)**(no port plugged)**\4(on)**(no port plugged)**\" ... and it is not blinking ... it just stay on nothing happens

I follow what TP-Link manual says on the ports :
**
1 Turn off your DSL modem, router and computer.*
*2 Connect the WAN port of the router to your ADSL modem with Ethernet cable.*
*3 Connect the phone line (DSL Line) to the Line port of your ADSL modem.*
*4 Connect your computer to one of the LAN ports on the TP-LINK router.

But after i did it the modem(myDSL) only 3 lights are on and the one that is off is the PC : \Power(on)\Link(on)\Data(on)\PC(off)\

But when i directly connect the port to the modem it is working .. i can surf the internet .. and btw i've encountered this problem after a upgrade firmware of my tp-link router .. after it succesfully upgraded it automatically Disconnect my Network so i thought it was my Port Problem but it is not .. i tried other ports .. but still no luck .. only today the problem was encountered \Sunday\May\16\2009\ ...

Please help me about this coz i do not own this router it is my older brother's router ..

Thanks .. I'll appreciate any help .. Sorry if my problem was not understable coz this is my first time encountered it and im only 12 yrs old so i dont know anything to this

Thanks again
*


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds like the firmware update didnt take, will it allow to try the firmware update again


----------



## kimjoshua99 (May 16, 2009)

but how .. if i used my router this will be the modem status : *\Power(on)\Link(on)\Data(on)\PC(off)\*
router status : *\PWR(on)\SYS(off)\WLAN(off)\Wan(on)\1(on)\2(on)(no port plugged)\3(on)(no port plugged)\4(on)(no port plugged)\*
then the status of my Network (Local Area Connection 1) is unplugged bcoz the router cant connect to the PC ..
so how will i go to the router settings if i cant surf the net using my modem with router ? or my router is dead? coz if i open my router with or without ports it has all lights like what is said to the router status ..
btw if i will upgrade again i need to go to router settings .. but how can i do it without the router ... is it possible?.
Thx for replying


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults and try to access it's setup. If that fails, you've probably indeed toasted the router.


----------



## kimjoshua99 (May 16, 2009)

yeah i think so .. i cant even reset it nothing happens thanks for the reply ? should i "mark this solved" thread? if i need ? coz nothing solved ? but thanks again ill just buy another router ? can you recommend one?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a router that I have that works well for me, and it's priced right. They even throw in an 802.11n PCMCIA card. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-DealNews&cm_mmc=AFC-DealNews-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA


----------

